# quelque chose à boire



## jdandordalton

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire cette phrase dans un livre par un monsieurVictor Teboul et il constate qu'elle s'agit de mauvais syntaxe parce que c'est une traduction littérale de l'anglais.  Alors, au lieu de dire "quelque chose à boire" quoi marche mieux si elle s'agit vraiment de mauvais syntaxe?


----------



## frenchaudrey

Bonjour

Personnellement ça me semble correct, mais peut-être que ce ne l'est pas pour d'autres francophones.
A confirmer donc


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

Il ne serait pas un peu paranoïaque avec les anglicismes ce monsieur ? 
Parce que je suis étonnée qu'on puisse voir "quelque chose à boire" comme une traduction littérale de l'anglais. J'ai entendu cette expression de la bouche de personnes bien éloignées de l'anglais et des anglicismes.

Peut-être dire simplement "à boire" est plus correct : _Je vous ai apporté à boire._ au lieu de_ Je vous ai apporté quelque chose à boire._

Vraiment, ce "quelque chose à boire" ne me gène pas. 

Je suis curieuse de l'avis des autres francophones


----------



## jdandordalton

J'apporte un peu de précision peut-être que ça  nous aidera.   Le livre dont je parle est un roman, il s'agit d'un jeune Français Maurice qui est arrivé à Montréal dans les années soixante.  Voici la phrase 

<<Hey, mo, quelque chose à boire?>> 
Maurice mettait un peu de temps à déchiffrer ce qu'il voulait dire....il fallait donc traduire de l'américain pour comprendre.  (p 60, Teboul, Victor)

(traduire de "something to drink")

Alors pour le héros Maurice, venant de France, cela lui semblait étrange.


----------



## geve

Je suis moi aussi surprise que ce soit qualifié d'anglicisme ! On pourrait à la limite dire que c'est du registre familier, mais ça me semble correct, tout autant que "quelque chose à manger".

On pourrait dire aussi "Veux-tu boire quelque chose ?"


[ajout] après avoir vu le contexte, peut-être que l'anglicisme réside dans la tournure de la question, on ferait plutôt une phrase complète avec un verbe : "tu veux boire quelque chose ?"


----------



## sioban

Je ne suis pas du tout choquée par "quelque chose à boire", je l'emploie même assez souvent. Mais effectivement dans le contexte que tu donnes, c'est peut-être un peu maladroit, et il faudrait, comme le dit Geve, faire une phrase complète, ou alors dire "je te sers quelque chose / qu'est-ce que je te sers?"


----------



## Naïla Sinave

Je suis d'accord avec tout le monde, il n'y a rien de mal avec "quelque chose à boire".  Il manque peut-être juste un verbe, question de faire une phrase complète, "Veux-tu quelque chose à boire?" ou "Tu veux quelque chose à boire?"  Mais, en soi, l'expression "quelque chose à boire" est très correcte.


----------



## Michael-78

salut,

Je suis aussi d'accord, c'est tout à fait correcte de dire : "quelque chose à boire"... personnellement je l'entend souvent et je l'utilise souvent! Peut-être que c'est plus du language courant mais bon. 

à plus.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon, pour casser cette belle unanimité...  
Vous demanderiez, vous, "hey, Machin, quelque chose à boire ?"?
Moi non. Je dirais plutôt "Machin, je te sers quelque chose ?" ou "Tu veux boire quelque chose, Machin ?" (si on veut garder le "quelque chose") ou encore "Machin, qu'est-ce que tu bois ?" (*)

(*) rappelez-vous le célèbre "Mais qu'est-ce' tu bois Doudou dis-donc ?"


----------



## mickaël

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Bon, pour casser cette belle unanimité...
> Vous demanderiez, vous, "hey, Machin, quelque chose à boire ?"?
> Moi non. Je dirais plutôt "Machin, je te sers quelque chose ?" ou "Tu veux boire quelque chose, Machin ?" (si on veut garder le "quelque chose") ou encore "Machin, qu'est-ce que tu bois ?" (*)
> 
> (*) rappelez-vous le célèbre "Mais qu'est-ce' tu bois Doudou dis-donc ?"


 
_"Hey, Machin,* je te sers* quelque chose à boire." ,_ ça passe. 
Mais sinon c'est vrai que tes exemples sont meilleurs, et je pense, plus souvent employés.


----------



## pjay

Bon, je crois que les Québécois que j'estime beaucoup d'ailleurs, sont un peu obsédés par les anglicismes. Un autre exemple de ce type:

être dû à
Ça c'est dû au fait que .....

Selon mes interlocuteurs québécois, il faut éviter cette phrase surtout en langue écrite parce qu'il s'agit d'un anglicisme. En France cet usage me semble assez courant particulièrement en langue écrite. Que pensez-vous, les Québécois et les Français ?


----------



## Michael-78

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Bon, pour casser cette belle unanimité...
> Vous demanderiez, vous, "hey, Machin, quelque chose à boire ?"?
> Moi non. Je dirais plutôt "Machin, je te sers quelque chose ?" ou "Tu veux boire quelque chose, Machin ?" (si on veut garder le "quelque chose") ou encore "Machin, qu'est-ce que tu bois ?" (*)
> 
> (*) rappelez-vous le célèbre "Mais qu'est-ce' tu bois Doudou dis-donc ?"




Personnellement je le dis et je l'entend ça:

Machin, quelque chose à boire? (c'est pour les feignants qui veulent pas trop parler donc on vire le "je te sers" ou  "tu veux" )... Sérieusement je pense que ça doit pas ce dire à l'écrit donc je pense que c'est une faute de language dans le livre dont nous parle jdandordalton. Mais à l'oral on se permet plein de choses.


----------



## LV4-26

Je confirme ce qui a été dit auparavant.

L'expression _quelque chose à boire_ n'est, en elle-même, pas du tout un anglicisme. 

Ce qui est bien un anglicisme, en revanche, c'est la construction de la phrase, l'ellision du sujet et du verbe. J'ajoute que cela n'a rien à voir avec une question de registre. Même dans le langage le plus populaire, on dirait
_Hé, Dugenou, tu veux un truc à boire ?_ ou _tu veux quelque chose à boire ? _(ou n'importe laquelle des excellentes propositions de KaRiNe*)
mais jamais
_Hé, Dugenou, un truc à boire ?_ 
____
* Ça commence à me faire suer d'être obligé d'appuyer sur la touche "Majuscule" une lettre sur deux.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Je confirme ce qui a été dit auparavant.
> 
> L'expression _quelque chose à boire_ n'est, en elle-même, pas du tout un anglicisme.
> 
> Ce qui est bien un anglicisme, en revanche, c'est la construction de la phrase, l'ellision du sujet et du verbe. J'ajoute que cela n'a rien à voir avec une question de registre. Même dans le langage le plus populaire, on dirait
> _Hé, Dugenou, tu veux un truc à boire ?_ ou _tu veux quelque chose à boire ? _(ou n'importe laquelle des excellentes propositions de KaRiNe*)
> mais jamais
> _Hé, Dugenou, un truc à boire ?_
> ____
> * Ça commence à me faire suer d'être obligé d'appuyer sur la touche "Majuscule" une lettre sur deux.


 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord. C'est bien la construction de la phrase qui me choque l'oreille (la droite seulement, la gauche est plus cool  ).

(Tu me vois ravie de te faire suer un peu mon cher LV... Je te vois tirant la langue à chaque fois que tu tapes mon pseudo.  Est-ce que je me casse à ajouter le "4-26" avec son tiret mal placé moi ? Non ! Bon.  )


----------



## Naïla Sinave

pjay said:
			
		

> Bon, je crois que les Québécois que j'estime beaucoup d'ailleurs, sont un peu obsédés par les anglicismes. Un autre exemple de ce type:
> 
> être dû à
> Ça c'est dû au fait que .....
> 
> Selon mes interlocuteurs québécois, il faut éviter cette phrase surtout en langue écrite parce qu'il s'agit d'un anglicisme. En France cet usage me semble assez courant particulièrement en langue écrite. Que pensez-vous, les Québécois et les Français ?


 
Allo, 

Et bien, pour ma part, je suis québécoise et je n'avais jamais entendu dire que "être dû à" était un anglicisme. On dit toujours, "Tel truc est dû au fait que blablabla", tant à l'oral qu'à l'écrit. Il se peut par contre qu'il y aient quelques obsédés ou paranoïaques qui n'acceptent pas cette tournure, mais bon... D'ailleurs, je me demande, par quoi la remplacent-ils alors? 

Naïla


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
Oh, remplacer n'est pas un problème : "c'est la conséquence de ...".
En ce qui me concerne, je ne vois pas d'anomalie dans "une conséquence est due à une cause" (c'est même le principe de causalité qui est ainsi exprimé )


----------



## Tao

Hm, ça sonne très bien, non? _Quelque chose à boire?_: ça doit être très claire pour des gens parlant français. Peut-être c'est pas "correct" ou quelque chose comme ça, mais le son est bon, hm?  Court et très claire.
Je pense qu'il faut changer un peu. La creativité est très important dans certaines disciplines, et dans la langue....
Des langues développent, donc pourquoi les francophones en général - avec tout mon respect naturellement je le demande - n'aiment pas des changements dans la langue française? Par example: la langue de la rue, c'est aussi présent là, non?

(Peut-être il me faut demander cette question dans l'autre forum. Quand c'est le cas, dis/dites-moi, s'il te/vous plaît.)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

L'autre jour, j'ai même entendu un "Tu bois ?" comme raccourci à "qu'est-ce que je te sers ?".
Tao, je t'assure que j'ai très bien compris.  (hips !)


----------



## LV4-26

Tao said:
			
		

> Par example: la langue de la rue, c'est aussi présent là, non?


 Comme je l'ai déjà expliqué dans mon précédent post, l'expression "quelque chose à boire", *sans rien devant,* ne se dit pas, (attention, je n'ai pas écrit _ne *doit* pas se dire,_ j'ai écrit _ne se dit pas_ = personne ne le dit)* même dans la langue de la rue.
*


			
				mézigue said:
			
		

> cela n'a rien à voir avec une question de registre.


 Je n'ai rien contre la langue populaire que je pratique moi-même assez couramment. Mais si je devais écrire ce dialoque dans un roman, par exemple, je ne formulerais pas la phrase ainsi parce que ce n'est pas naturel, parce que ce ne serait pas crédible.
En revanche, je me vois bien écrire :
_Hé, mec, on s'en jette un ?_ 
D'un autre côté :
_Souhaitez-vous vous désaltérer, cher ami ?_ 
ne serait pas crédible non plus...sauf entre deux ambassadeurs.
_____
NB : Ici, les  et les  ne sanctionnent pas la "correction" de la phrase mais la bonne adaptation au contexte, à la situation, au niveau de langue.



			
				Tao said:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il faut changer un peu. La creativité est très important dans certaines disciplines, et dans la langue....
> Des langues développent, donc pourquoi les francophones en général - avec tout mon respect naturellement je le demande - n'aiment pas des changements dans la langue française?


En tant que francophone, je ne rejette pas les changements dans la langue française, bien au contraire. Mais je les aime quand ils sont *créatifs,* justement. Et cela ne me semble pas être le cas ici.


----------



## Tao

> En tant que francophone, je ne rejette pas les changements dans la langue française, bien au contraire. Mais je les aime quand ils sont *créatifs,* justement. Et cela ne me semble pas être le cas ici.


 
Ca dépend, hm? En général la créativité et l'exactitude peuvent pas être juxtaposées.
Dans quelque cas ça peut être créatif et correct, mais pas accepté. *être + à + verbe* est créatif et littéraire, et aussi correct, mais c'est pas utilisé normalement par exemple.

Et si quelque chose semble "créatif"..... On doit regarder le processus de la créativité des gens utilisant la langue - comprendre les pensées. De la part de certaines langues des gens pensent autrement et peuvent être très créative.
Mais quand on aussi regarde si c'est juste, il faut appliquer les règles de la langue et certainement les règles actuelles. Ca peut supprimer la créativité.


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord. Quoi qu'il arrive, ce n'est pas une traduction qui est demandée à l'origine donc je vais laisser la question de côté pour m'intéresser aux questions explicites et aussi implicites de jdandordalton.

Avertissement : encore une fois, je parle uniquement de "_quelque chose à boire_" tel que la phrase est utilisée dans le contexte présenté. L'expression en elle-même est tout à fait courante, n'est pas un anglicisme et ne pose aucun problème particulier.

- Est-ce que c'est incorrect ? Bah non, pas vraiment, c'est seulement elliptique.

- Est-ce que beaucoup de gens le disent ? Non, personne à ma connaissance. Mais je ne connais pas personnellement tous les francophones de la terre 

- Que se passera-t-il si jdandordalton l'utilise ?
Je pense qu'il sera compris. Ses interlocuteurs se diront simplement : "tiens, ce n'est pas un francophone" ou encore "tiens, c'est bizarre de poser la question comme ça" ou encore ils ne se diront rien du tout, il ne feront pas attention.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Mon avis : A part que, grammaticalement, la phrase est incorrecte parce qu'il lui manque un verbe (ce qui est parfaitement supportable dans une conversation), je suis tout à fait d'accord avec LV4.
De plus, je ne lèverais même pas un sourcil en entendant cette question.


----------



## geve

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> De plus, je ne lèverais même pas un sourcil en entendant cette question.


Moi non plus... C'est plutôt mon verre que je lèverais !  
Je pense que si on a soif, toute expression qui contient le mot "boire" sera comprise...  

Blague à part, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec LV qui a très bien résumé la question.


----------

